# New front suspension



## nuclearnunberg (Feb 21, 2014)

I just added new front springs, struts (KYB), bushing and tie rod ends. At 164500 miles I figured it was probably time. What a difference! Can't wait to do the rear. The car had felt rough and noisy over a long period of time. The struts were totally shot, strut mounts were bad and radius rod bushings were a joke. Lot more of a PITA to do than I had envisioned based upon all the threads I read here. Probably due to high miles more than anything else. Will post update after I do rear and replace front lower control arm bushings and ball joints. Very happy with my customer experience with Kollar Racing (Duckman). 
2005 IBM GTO riding on 18 inch aftermarket wheels. Stock 18" rims have to much curb rash.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Andy is a great guy. You'll be happy when you do the back shocks and springs. IMHO the front sway is fine but I'd do the back sway with an adjustable one and just get the front sway end links.


----------



## Georgiey22 (Mar 9, 2014)

Can you share a name and contact number for Kollar racing? I'd like to do the springs/struts on my '06 all the way around.


----------

